# I&D superficial hip infection



## AR2728 (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I need some help.  Patient had the following 3 procedures following complication from hemiarthroplasty (in Sept of 2011) and  postop fistula removal (in Feb).  I'm unsure on the exact procedures codes that would be appropriate for each. 

3/2/12 Procedure 1-I&D hip hematoma/superficial infection
_R Lower extremity sutures removed from prior incision, and incision made, hematoma underneath the skin was evacuated, cultures taken.  There is a small rent in IT Band, however no purulence in the area of the greater trochanter.  Would was copiosuly irrigated under lavage, rent in IT closed with sutures, subcutaneous was closed in suture, prolene used to close skin._  I'm confused if this is Deep due to mention of IT Band and Trochanter 26990?

3/22/12 Procedure 2-I&D hip for hip infection
_Incision made over the area of the suture abscesses, there were several small subcutaneous sutures that had minimal purulence.  No gross purulence in superficial tissues, wound is irrigated under lavage and left open. _   Would this be 10180?

3/26/12 I&D right hip infection
Similar to above with the exception of reopening the above wound and extending it 1/2 inch then closing the prox and distal aspect in sutures-Wound was simply opened and irrigated.


----------



## AR2728 (Mar 28, 2012)

Any suggestions???


----------

